# Center pivot discbines- Deere 835 MOCO



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Going into my 4th season, I am considering making changes.

I really want an SP or a front mount mower, but I dont see it happening for many reasons I wont bore us with. Maybe in 3-5 years.

SO, I'm thinking about "improving" my discbine situation from a NH 7230 side pull PT discbine to a center pivot.

Have my eyes on a Deere 835 MOCO. Also want to go to a flails machine this time. I dont make "show quality" hay, I like the aggressive conditioning better and they're cheaper up front. Also, no rolls to wear out.

I would also pick up an extra foot of width and, perhaps best of all, be able to cut on BOTH sides of tractor. 

The 835 is a perfect size for me on my roads & gates. I won't be buying a new one. Plan is to sell NH 7230 and slide "sideways" into an 835 of similar, or possibly higher value.

Will I like the flails if I want faster dry down for average quality hay? Any good/bad feedback on 835 MOCO?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have never run a JD Discbine, only NH. Around here it is probably 40% JD, 40% NH and 20% other brands. Primarily grass hay - OG, Timothy, Fescue, mixes along with some alfalfa and clover mixed in at times. The big trend was everybody switched to flails/impellers because they were cheaper on the front side, easy to maintain, and supposed to dry basic grass cow hay down faster (basically everything you mention). Last couple years I have seen and talked to more and more people here locally who are switching back to roll machines because they weren't thrilled with the drydown of the flails/impellers. Including myself - just traded a 1410 NH off on a new H7230.

Been a long time since I've run a NH discbine with rollers. So maybe I'll be surprised and not see much difference this summer once I start cutting. I just know there seems to be a shift back to roll machines here. Now nothing scientific about that and I have no facts to back it up with, just personal observations. As has been said on here many times before, and I'm sure you've seen personally, the tedder might just be the most important tool for drydown anyway and trying to decide if flails or rolls gives the fastest drydown is like splitting hairs. In your case, you probably can't go wrong either way.

As far as the center pivot goes, I'm sure the added width and maneuverability would be nice to have.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll never go back to rolls. Costs a fortune to repair. I found my flails in good shape with good sharp edged scuff bars conditioners better than rolls but takes more power.

If you wear the flails down rounded off and wear the scuff bars smooth you won't get good conditioning.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a 635 that I am getting rid of to get a Kuhn. I have had problems with the flails slinging off of it and it's only 2 years old.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Actually Kuhn was another consideration, but I dont know about sizing.

Thanks for info on flails slinging off!


----------



## Redbaler (Jun 10, 2011)

Impeller is nice especially if you have some deer and raccoons in your fields.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm going to be switching to a center pivot mower this year as well.....really like the thought of being able to mow back and forth with a center pivot instead of round and round with a side pull. I'm not sure yet if I'm going to go for a used sickle or bite the bullet on new disc machine. If I go new I'm liking the looks of MF/Hesston.....either the 1366 10 foot or 1383 13 foot. The Hesston uses the same cutter bar in the pull types as their self propelled mowers. With the variety of crops I grow I'm sticking with rollers but if I was only doing grass I would probably go with flails.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Take what I say with a grain of salt.

I have pondered flail and roller haybines and discbines. What I keep coming back to - IMHO, from what I can glean, it's hard to fail with a roller, be it grass hay or legumes. I like the low maintenance of the flails and if a rock or stick passes through, no harm, no foul.

Good luck with you're decision.

Bill


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Far as a center pivot, you'll never go back once your used to it.

Far as flails, alfalfa is still king here, I've maybe only have personally seen one or two flail machines around here ever.

Circle C's will condition whatever your mowing when adjusted properly.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

FarmerCline said:


> I'm going to be switching to a center pivot mower this year as well.....really like the thought of being able to mow back and forth with a center pivot instead of round and round with a side pull. I'm not sure yet if I'm going to go for a used sickle or bite the bullet on new disc machine. If I go new I'm liking the looks of MF/Hesston.....either the 1366 10 foot or 1383 13 foot. The Hesston uses the same cutter bar in the pull types as their self propelled mowers. With the variety of crops I grow I'm sticking with rollers but if I was only doing grass I would probably go with flails.


You may have already mentioned in another post - but curious as to what you like about the MF/Hesston mowers?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Dont forget Krone or Vermeer. Also make sure to get a swivel hitch!


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

My next mower will either be a deere or a krone with circle c rollers. Already been told by the krone guys that they will let me demo a machine. If I like it buy it. If not they'll come get it.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

JD if I remember correctly you are doing grass only and you will like the flail only time I have plugged it was in Brome Field that one area had BAD bindweed. Easier to unplug with a sharp knife (now use a utility blade). There will be a bit of learning curve on turns but you will pick that up easy enough. Never threw a flail blade but never ever walk behind while running. One thing is open the field peremiter with six rounds will make turns much easier while learning. ps I still do like having more room on turns


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I do still do six, gives plenty of room to get a 25' wide v rake turned around


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Does Deere make their own MOCO or is it made by Kuhn, etc?
Were there any recent big improvements made? 
Dealer tells me they have an easy to replace hub on each turtle.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

On my new Kuhn I stayed away from the center pivot due to cost. I bought the 3560TLD and it was 6k more for the center pivot. I use my gps when cutting hay and cut in lands. I make 6 rounds around the field and then cut off 100ft swath.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

leeave96 said:


> You may have already mentioned in another post - but curious as to what you like about the MF/Hesston mowers?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


 I like the fact that it uses the same cutter bar as their self propelled mowers and that it is a thinner low profile cutter bar which is supposed to help in getting a cleaner cut. Getting a clean cut in lighter crops in a main concern of mine since many times our summer drought can make later cuttings rather thin. This is why I marked NH off of my list because there are just too many complaints about having a ragged cut in lighter conditions......especially with the current model machines. I like JD mowers pretty good from what I have seen but it doesn't appear like they offer a drawbar swivel hitch in their 13 foot model......only a 2 point swivel hitch which doesn't work for me.

When I was at the World Ag Expo out in California I was talking to some of the guys at the MF/Hesston booth and they offered to get me a mower to demo to see if I liked it before purchasing......this impressed me especially since I don't own any other MF or Hesston equipment and don't have a big dealer nearby. I have never had any other manufacture offer a demo before.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Does Deere make their own MOCO or is it made by Kuhn, etc?
> Were there any recent big improvements made?
> Dealer tells me they have an easy to replace hub on each turtle.


Deere makes it in Iowa I believe......mine was shipped from the factory there


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Found a nice looking 835, but 900 miles away. Price was excellent-looked great. 
however, discbines are expensive to ship!! need to be broken down and reassembled.

Wish CNH made a smaller center pivot. Need some more options other than Deere 835 model!!! 
Any other 11' center pivots out there?


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Might want to check Vermeer but their used mower conditioners seem hard to find


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Krone makes a really nice 11' discbine. Massey Ferguson makes a nice one around that size too. Both center pivot. I'd like to trade my NH 1410 for one of those two I mentioned.

Deere 835 is to bulky.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just found this: a JD 735 MoCo. Never heard of a 735

What is diff between 835 & 735??

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9336259


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

735 is the old model. 835 is new model


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Colby said:


> 735 is the old model. 835 is new model


Anyone know what changes or "improvements" were made?

JD, are you planning on pulling it with the M126X? Around here I think most would tell you that you need more horsepower for a 11.5' cut. Could be just the hills around here though.

I have a JD 730 (9'+ cut) and my Kubota M120 really struggles with it on hills. Also when hay is very thick and knives a little dulled. My 730 is a roll machine to, saw it posted earlier that flails might pull harder.

The JD700/800 mocos do seem really bulky. Around here it would be generally recommended to have 135+HP for any 11'+ disc moco (especially the bulky John Deere).

The center pivot is great though. I would not want to do without. Noticed the 735 you posted has the equal angle hitch. My 730 does to. Advantages to that hitch would be that it is available with 540 PTO (at least it was with my 730) and cost I guess. Other than that I think that most would tell you that the swivel hitch does tighter turns, is easier to hook up, will wear better, and is just generally much better. My equal angle hitch has served me well though (especially since I am set up for all 540 pto).


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I saw the 835 needs 115pto and my 126x is only 108. (Knew I should have bought a 135x-darn it!)
There is a HP boost module you can buy for my 126 that has 3 settings thought it might be safe to run on "low" if I even need it.
Also in market for bigger tractor and that's going to be best solution. 
In the end would like to have disc mower "tied" to incoming bigger tractor and baler tied to m126. Small tractor will rake/Tedder/spray.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

The Vermeer m.c. 3300 cuts a 10.5 swath has a flail system, and needs 75 [email protected] in Michigan

you can purchase it new for 26,000 I know your looking for used, I think this model has just been

introduced last year?????


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thorim said:


> The Vermeer m.c. 3300 cuts a 10.5 swath has a flail system, and needs 75 [email protected] in Michigan
> 
> you can purchase it new for 26,000 I know your looking for used, I think this model has just been
> 
> introduced last year?????


Damn impressive mower. Love it!!

MC3700 runs 12' wide and only 91HP!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Redbaler said:


> Impeller is nice especially if you have some deer and raccoons in your fields.


Put many fawns through the flails but they will also handle full size doe if you need it to. I personally like flails but then I have never used rolls.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Damn impressive mower. Love it!!
> 
> MC3700 runs 12' wide and only 91HP!


I figure the one new piece of equipment I want is a moco, most that come on the market have been used and abused even if they are fairly new imho

Figure by spending the extra money up front I am saving my self money and time down the road cause I am not broken down hunting parts generally speaking


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thorim said:


> I figure the one new piece of equipment I want is a moco, most that come on the market have been used and abused even if they are fairly new imho
> 
> Figure by spending the extra money up front I am saving my self money and time down the road cause I am not broken down hunting parts generally speaking


My choice would be the baler. Baler gotta run the day you need it no matter what, but thanks for the tip on Vermeer discbine, Thorim.

Now I might be in big trouble!!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> My choice would be the baler. Baler gotta run the day you need it no matter what, but thanks for the tip on Vermeer discbine, Thorim.
> Now I might be in big trouble!!!


I was just talking with the district rep from Vermeer about the new cutters the float system was improved and has a accumalator on both sides now instead of 1 for a more even lift and lowering.The turtles are larger diameter so it runs at a lower RPM but still has the same tip speed as older models.A shear system that's easy to replace and reasonably priced.And the quick change blade system.It also has a 3 yr cutter bar warranty.

My own experience is with the 1030's (pevious model).For grass the paddle conditioner works great,quick dry down and pulls easy.With the paddle conditioner it even cuts short grass hay like a golf green.No steaks that are common with disc mowers in short or thin hay.

http://www2.vermeer.com/vermeer/NA/en/N/equipment/mower_conditioners/mc3700


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> My choice would be the baler. Baler gotta run the day you need it no matter what, but thanks for the tip on Vermeer discbine, Thorim.
> 
> Now I might be in big trouble!!!


JD3430,I can see your point, but if I don't have the hay cut and dried as quick as possible my baler is sitting with nothing to do.

To me both of those pieces of equipment are highly valuable and one would be wise to have the newest they can afford so has to

minimize down time and maximize productivity especially if farming and hay production in particular are your primary ways of making

a living.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Kuhn 3560TCD looks ideal for me, too.

11-6" and runs on only 93HP


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I too had the moco blues but I finally got everything sorted out last month. I wanted for the longest to have a 735/835 because I desired the center pivot, but gate situation and $$ situation prevented me from the 946/956 mowers. Stayed away from vermeer because they're not very popular here, no real dealer support and the few guys that did buy them had issues with the frame cracking. Good friend of mine runs Krone moco's and loves them, won't run anything else. He has one with rubber rolls and one with flails and says that the flail machine does indeed pull harder/consume more diesel. Again, they were cost prohibitive for me. Hesston/Massey Ferguson makes a good conditioner as well but not many in my area.

I ended up settling on a 2008 model Case IH (New holland repaint) DCX131 moco with rubber rolls. It was only used two seasons before they parked it as they changed crop types and began using kuhn disc mowers as they were only baling straight grass hay. It's in basically brand new condition except a small sheet metal dent, and I got it for $12,500 ($5000 after trade in) and it retailed for ~$29000. Now I'm running it on a JD 6405 which has about 85pto horsepower (less than the recommended which is about 90ptohp but since we don't have many hills I'm not worried and it mowed some overgrow cattle pasture with no issues) Will give more feedback as the season goes on.

Anyways, not trying to pass my 2 cents off as fact, just trying to give you even more to think about lol. Good luck JD3430

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B42mSLIMyt3RS05JUVR4R3dhUWs

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B42mSLIMyt3RSm9WT0FIREhQeUE

--Troy


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Got this from JD website



One complaint I have on our 830 is greasing the universals on the main shaft can be a pain. But I honestly can't complain too much

Course I'm not used to new equipment with these new fangled guards/shields


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Got this from JD website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes you have to modify them. On my 630 I had to make a few holes larger. Seems they don't want you to grease it folded up.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm going down to Pella, IA on Thursday for Vermeer product training. As far as balers and tedders, I think Vermeer is hands-down the best. Looking forward to learning more about their cutters as well.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I heard Vermeer won some kind of significant award for quality over every other AG manufacturer in the world, by a LOT.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I would strongly suggest considering Vermeer for any forage need. They make some awesome products.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Running a NH1431 with a 110hp tractor, 99% of the time it does just fine.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I will say I really like Vermeer, but not a fan of steel crimping rollers. I had a Vermeer with them and didn't see any improvement in dry down time over a regular disc mower. I wish they would offer rubber rollers.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Running a NH1431 with a 110hp tractor, 99% of the time it does just fine.


Oh yeah, I know, but as my Deere salesman told me, only John Deere tractors with under 115HP have enough "torque reserve" to run a 835 MoCo. My Kubota "wont possibly do it".


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Nate926 said:


> I will say I really like Vermeer, but not a fan of steel crimping rollers. I had a Vermeer with them and didn't see any improvement in dry down time over a regular disc mower. I wish they would offer rubber rollers.


 When I talked to the Hesston guys at the World Ag Expo they claimed that their steel rollers would have a quicker dry down than rubber rollers. I wonder if Vermeers steel rollers are different?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Oh yeah, I know, but as my Deere salesman told me, only John Deere tractors with under 115HP have enough "torque reserve" to run a 835 MoCo. My Kubota "wont possibly do it".


I'll bet if you told him that, in that case, you will be hunting for a different manufacturer's disc conditioner to match you Kubby, he'd change his tune a little.

I have found with my Kubota, if I don't tell it that it doesn't have enough HP, it doesn't quit trying. There is not a pony in the lot- they're ALL horses!!

73, Mark


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Farmer cline I'm not sure if there different or not. I'm just not a fan of them, but that's personal preference. My 7230 doesn't cut worth a darn, but I really am happy with the conditioning after they put a new roller in it. There gonna bring out a header extention that drops the cutter bar another 7 degrees. Hoping and praying that fixes it.


----------



## richard m (Jul 10, 2013)

Everybody says they like the Vermeer but here in the four corner area of MD, NJ, DE and PA There is not good dealer support. Dealer we have keeps very little equipment very little parts and his service sucks. Vermeer makes good equipment but what do you have in the end with no dealer support? The dealer we have the sales guy, the service guy and the owner are all the same person. We gave up on Vermeer years ago and we are not far from the dealer.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Mower Conditioners,

Paint color is just paint.

I have proven to my satisfaction that I can mow with a simple mower and leave the hay our flat and bale a day or two sooner than a mower conditioner with the hay left in a windrow.

NH has a kit that will cover the ground, 100%, with hay. Except for the self propelled. The wheels get in the way so your widest swath will be the width or the conditioner.

In alfalfa I can pull a NH 411 MoCo at 11.5 mph, no problem.

Have to slow two gears for the turns.

I pull it with a 52 hp Duetz tractor.

In bermudagrass at 11.5 mph the engine speed will not hold RPMs.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just want a center pivot with flails for easier use in my fields and fast dry down.
Deere just happens to make a size that fits my needs very well (11.5')
I am kind of curious why it needs 115hp to run it and some 13' discbines need less.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

C'mon jd, stay with the dream. It's fun spending your money!


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

All I can tell you about the JD mower conditioner is that if it's like my JD 936 with flails you will need a strong 100 hp. I usually pull mine with the JD 7510. I've had the 4020 on it twice. Both times in thin 3rd crop and it had it's hands full to pull it in 5th gear. And the thing is heavy, really heavy, I refer to it as the ship anchor. No boat could carry it. Weight wise the 7510 is as light a tractor as I would ever recommend. The case 7110 we run on it sometimes is a lot more stable in the corners or ends.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SVFHAY said:


> C'mon jd, stay with the dream. It's fun spending your money!


I'm still trying!! The front 3pt hitch/PTO tractors are hard to find and $$$$

Wheres that Pottinger located? Dont want to be more than 11-12' wide


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I'm still trying!! The front 3pt hitch/PTO tractors are hard to find and $$$$
> 
> Wheres that Pottinger located? Dont want to be more than 11-12' wide


 dunno, from Lancaster farming this week.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

821 number would be Lebanon area.


----------

